# file system corruption with kernel 4.2

## albright

Hi all - I have a lenovo thinkpad t440s. There is a well known

problem with the low power mode of sata power saving with

this computer. I had fixed this with setting tlp to only use

medium power saving when on battery.

Upgraded to kernel 4.2 and got a couple of hard lockups, and then

the dreaded remounting read only, and then severe fsck errors (which

fsck seems to have fixed after a very large number of "y" clicks )

Here is some errors that turned up in the log: (note that these errors did

not cause a lockup and I could reboot). Back to 4.1.6 without problem so far

but I wonder if anyone has any enlightenment on this issue or the error messages

below. TIA

```
Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x8 SErr 0x50000 action 0xe frozen

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1: SError: { PHYRdyChg CommWake }

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: cmd 61/08:18:80:91:3b/00:00:3a:00:00/40 tag 3 ncq 4096 out\x0a         res 50/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1: hard resetting link

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:09:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:09:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1: EH complete

```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

that looks more like a loose cable from teh harddisc to the mainboard / controller

anyway, which filesystem are you talking about

file system corruption is like candy, there are so many different types, please be more specific.

 *Quote:*   

> Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1 

 

looks like native command queuing or what that feature on recent harddrives is called does not work very well.

if its hardware or software related is hard to tell anyway.

you may need to enable a new kernel module or something else (when they made a separete kernel module for your hardware for example) ...

 *Quote:*   

> Sep  2 17:56:39 olwe kernel: ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED 

 

it depends on the verboisty of the other kernel and if your hardware / controller / hdd / sdd whatever you use, really supports such feature or not / chipset ...

----------

## dalu

I had this in conjunction with a Intel NUC and a Samsung Evo 840 1TB.

I replaced the 840 with a 500GB 850 Evo and it went away.

The 6 gpbs link would downgrade to 3 gbps.

Turning NCQ off didn't help much.

On various kernels since 3.10 to 3.17, no 4.x ones though.

----------

## albright

I've backed off to kernel 4.1.6 and so far the problem has

disappeared ...

probably should switch out the ssd but it's a pain to open

a T440S

----------

## Roman_Gruber

try to find a repair manual.

Before i buy my next skylake notebook I will bug the manufacturer for the service manual, if i do not get it, i will not buy it, just that simple.

Notebooks are far easier to do maintenance, as those smartphones, sigh.. 

only apple uses their stupid own screws where you need to buy a new screwdriver

----------

## kernelOfTruth

à propos 

medium_power:

https://github.com/kernelOfTruth/linux/commits/linux-4.2_powersaving_libata_LPM

https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/4/18/76

----------

